# Fairways West ,The Views



## eightpints08 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi all,I find this forum quite interesting and a great way of getting up to date honest opinions on the current state of affairs.
I'm Irish and have taken my family on holiday to Dubai to the Jumeirah Beach for the last three year.

I've bought a two bedroom apartment with a great golf view on the 25th floor at the fairways west overlooking the emirates golf club.
Its due to be compleated on 1st march 2009.I intend to rent it long term.
Is this area in demand at the moment for rent.I see some of the rates quoted on dubizzle are quite high(220 000 dirham).Is this price realistic.To be honest,i'd be happy with less to cover my borrowings.I'd be grateful to receive some feedback.Thanks in advance.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

eightpints08 said:


> Hi all,I find this forum quite interesting and a great way of getting up to date honest opinions on the current state of affairs.
> I'm Irish and have taken my family on holiday to Dubai to the Jumeirah Beach for the last three year.
> 
> I've bought a two bedroom apartment with a great golf view on the 25th floor at the fairways west overlooking the emirates golf club.
> ...


As far as I am aware, this is a reasonably popular area, but you would need to speak to a lettings agent. A figure of AED 220k per annum for a 2 bed apartment is very high and I would have thought a realistic figure would be closer to AED 150k. Consider also in view of the current financial situation many people expect rents to fall in many areas next year.

Lettings agents:

Marc on this board (you'll need to make 5 posts to use the PM facility)

Lianne at Parkvale [email protected]


Note that the working week ends today and there are public holidays from 7 to 9th December inclusive.

-


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> As far as I am aware, this is a reasonably popular area, but you would need to speak to a lettings agent. A figure of AED 220k per annum for a 2 bed apartment is very high and I would have thought a realistic figure would be closer to AED 150k. Consider also in view of the current financial situation many people expect rents to fall in many areas next year.
> 
> Lettings agents:
> 
> ...


Doesn't thsi contravene the rules of the board in that nobody is supposed to be financially gaining from the forum 

Surely it's got to be consistent as I have seen three people in the last week or so have their messages SNIPPED for advertising services they have direct involvement in.

If financial advisors and letting agents are allowed then why not the Car Sales guys, the personal trainers et al


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It is one thing to promote your own business and another to be referred.

(Slightly different rules apply to Mods for obvious reasons).

-


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> (Slightly different rules apply to Mods for obvious reasons).
> 
> -


Could you elaborate?

My firend John Emerich Edward Dalberg Acton is also a little confused?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Could you elaborate?
> 
> My firend John Emerich Edward Dalberg Acton is also a little confused?



Just a minor corruption, smartarse! 

For example, I give up a lot of time to moderate this place and to provide a great deal of advice - all unpaid. I have never started a thread promoting my business or posted my work email, but again provide advice on these issues on board. If someone wants to speak to me professionally, I won't turn them away, but also give a lot of free advice off board on tax and financial issues. 

It is an agreement with the man who owns this board and seems entirely fair in context. He knows that I am experienced and highly qualified and act ethically. Better people speak to me than many of the sharks out there.

OK now?  



(I probably have more power with my writer's hat on, but that is another story.)

-


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> OK now?
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I suppose I am and Lord Acton is dead so I guess he is too


----------



## eightpints08 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Not looking for an agent!!!!*

Sorry for causing a war of words.I'm new to the board and was only looking for some general feedback.Nobody stands to make financial gain out of me at present.


crazymazy1980 said:


> Doesn't thsi contravene the rules of the board in that nobody is supposed to be financially gaining from the forum
> 
> Surely it's got to be consistent as I have seen three people in the last week or so have their messages SNIPPED for advertising services they have direct involvement in.
> 
> If financial advisors and letting agents are allowed then why not the Car Sales guys, the personal trainers et al


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

eightpints08 said:


> Sorry for causing a war of words.I'm new to the board and was only looking for some general feedback.Nobody stands to make financial gain out of me at present.


It is all fine. 

-


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

One rule for the lairds and another for the peasants.................


We know our lowly place


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> One rule for the lairds and another for the peasants.................
> 
> 
> We know our lowly place



Well as long as that is clear 


-


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Not meaning to rock the boat, but I was a little upset that in a thread asking for health insurance recommendations, when I named my health insurance company (that I am extremely happy with) it was 'snipped'. I am totally in favor of mods monitoring and cutting advertising particularly when they generously give their time for free, but we should be allowed to give opinions and make recommendations. Elphaba, I know you work in the industry and are far more knowledgable than me about health insurance products. However, I do feel that in the spirit of the forum and sharing experiences, my recommendation was valid and my post shouldn't have been cut. I didn't make an issue of it at the time, and I don't want to make an issue of it now but I do feel that it should be mentioned.

Nuff said


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

all of that aside lol.

That is a fair price for the views, 220,000 p/a for a 2 bedroom on a high floor with golf view, 

any more then that it might stick, but a good price.


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Indeed! I would say 220 was about right at the moment. I think I looked at a 1 bed in that building quite low down for around 140-150, so I would have thought 2 beds, high up, good view, 110-120.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah its a great buy or rental, as its Emaar, the finishings are really good in my opinion, better then Nakheel or Dubai properties.

Im in an Emaar building and am very happy with the finishings plus there maintenance service Emrill or whatever it is called is very good and always helpful.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Sparkysair said:


> Not meaning to rock the boat, but I was a little upset that in a thread asking for health insurance recommendations, when I named my health insurance company (that I am extremely happy with) it was 'snipped'. I am totally in favor of mods monitoring and cutting advertising particularly when they generously give their time for free, but we should be allowed to give opinions and make recommendations. Elphaba, I know you work in the industry and are far more knowledgable than me about health insurance products. However, I do feel that in the spirit of the forum and sharing experiences, my recommendation was valid and my post shouldn't have been cut. I didn't make an issue of it at the time, and I don't want to make an issue of it now but I do feel that it should be mentioned.
> 
> Nuff said


Sometimes we get a little off track on these threads, but it sure makes for interesting reading, I like your post, very well put unintimidating, thank you for expressing your point of view


----------

